

On being a woman linux kernel developer - tathagatadg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dro2v44wvs0
Linux developer Sarah Sharp shares her story about how she became a Linux kernel developer, as well as what it means to be a woman today in the open source software community.
======
eknuth
Cool, I saw her garden automation talk at osbridge!

